# Selle Italia "SLR XC"...



## cryzz (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir den Selle Italia "SLR XC" Sattel kaufen soll!
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Sattel?

- Rubbeln die Kevlar-Ecken mit den Verzierungen und der Naht die Radhose auf?
- Ist er eher breit oder schmal?
- Wie bequem ist er?


Ciao

Chris


----------



## DaBoom (14. Juni 2007)

HATTE den SLR T1 für ein Jahr am Bike. Dieses Jahr haben sich auf Grund der Ecken am Rand zwei Hosen verabschiedet. Beide Hosen wiesen Löcher an der selben Stelle auf. Muss wohl schief sitzen....da auf der anderen Seite "nur" eine aufgescheuerte Stelle sichtbar ist.

Eine dritte, schwere Hose (Fox Racing für den Winter) weist ebenfalls aufgescheuerte Stellen auf.

Für mich war der Sattel eine sehr teure Investition und hat mal wieder gezeigt dass ein Teil, welches im Test super/sehr gut bekommen hat im täglichen Gebrauch besch***en sein kann.

Bequemer als der Scott gelabelte No Name war er auch nicht.


Bei meinem Händler kann man ab diesem Jahr Sattel, zumindest SelleItalia und Terry, zum Probefahren ausleihen.

Mal schauen wie sich der neue Ritchey Marathon so macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anda (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo!!
Bin mit den SLR-Sätteln (normal und XC) nicht zufrieden gewesen!!!
Bin zwar mit dem normalen SLR-Sattel ca.2Jahre gefahren, habe diesen aber auch 2mal ausgetauscht bekommen!!!! (und zwar: in der Mitte des Sattels--zwischen Spitze und Ende--war er nach ca.1500km durchgesessen!!!!Was heißen soll: die dünne Polsterung unter dem Leder ist nach vorne und hinten ausgewichen, sodaß man zwischen Kevlarboden und Leder nichts mehr hatte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
Und da fing es an weh zu tun!!!!!!!!
Hab dann das Bike gewechselt und mir nen SLR-XC montiert, in der Hoffnung, das der länger hält!
Aber wieder das gleiche Problem!!

Hab mir jetzt den Selle Italia Yutook bestellt!!
Mal schauen!!


----------



## hardflipper (15. Juni 2007)

Meine Erfahrungen:

Super bequem, 179g leicht.

So, das war´s dann auch schon mit dem positiven -->  sieht nach nem halben Jahr so abgenutzt aus wie ein Flyte nach 5 Jahren. Außerdem scheuern die Kevlarecken ganz schön an der Hose.

Sonst is er prima


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (15. Juni 2007)

hab den slr xp und bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem dingen...der bequemste sattel den ich bisher hatte! einziger nachteil: ich hab die transam version und an den stellen wo das leder an der aussparung vernäht ist kann sich dreck sammeln und zu einem knarzen führen. hab dem aber mit 2 tropfen heißkleber abgeholfen


----------



## DaBoom (18. Juni 2007)

Bin die letzten Tage zwei Touren(25km und 75km) mit meinem neuen Sattel gefahren(Ritchey WCS Marathon) gefahren, und muss dagen dass der um Welten bequemer ist. Sogar der Ritchey Schriftzug auf der Nase ist noch da, welcher sich beim Selle aufgelöst hat.

40g mehr am Bike, dafür fährt es sich angenehmer. UND meine neuen Hosen werden vermutlich länger leben.


----------



## hardflipper (18. Juni 2007)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Bin die letzten Tage zwei Touren(25km und 75km) mit meinem neuen Sattel gefahren(Ritchey WCS Marathon) gefahren, und muss dagen dass der um Welten bequemer ist. Sogar der Ritchey Schriftzug auf der Nase ist noch da, welcher sich beim Selle aufgelöst hat.
> 
> 40g mehr am Bike, dafür fährt es sich angenehmer. UND meine neuen Hosen werden vermutlich länger leben.



Für 40g würden andere schon ihre Großmutter verbuddeln


----------



## EvilEvo (19. Februar 2008)

Hersteller sagt 180g Waage sagt 178g, soweit so gut, in Sachen Bequemlichkeit ist das so eine Sache, wenn man vorher so einen Schaumstoffbunker gefahren ist, sind es Welten, aber man gewöhnt sich dran.
Wirkliches Problem ist, dass ich den Sattel nicht weit genug nach vorn abwinkeln kann, da sämtliche Schrauben zu kurz sind, das Gestell ist einfach in einem blöden Winkel verbaut.


----------



## fissenid (21. Februar 2008)

- Rubbeln die Kevlar-Ecken mit den Verzierungen und der Naht die Radhose auf? 

Ja, und wie, meine guten PI Hosen sehen schon toll aus. Der Sattel liegt wieder in der Ecke und geht demnächst bei Eb*y weg.

- Ist er eher breit oder schmal?

eher schmal, wie alle SLR

- Wie bequem ist er?

Bequemlichkeit ist ok.....

denke es wird bald einen Specialized Toupe oder Phenom SL werden"!!!


----------



## subdiver (21. Februar 2008)

Fahre den SLR-XP seit ca. 4.000 km und bin sehr zufrieden  
Ist der bequemste Sattel den ich bislang gefahren bin


----------



## hopfer (21. Februar 2008)

ich fahre einen SLR Kit Carbonio 125g seit 1400km und bin super zufrieden.
(er passt halt)

ich gebe den slr xc sehr günstig weg da auf meinem neuen Bike ist

LG hopfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (21. Februar 2008)

... ich fahre den SLR XC seit ca 900 km und finde das Teilchen sehr bequem, auch auf langen Touren. Ein Aufscheuern meiner Hose konnte ich nicht feststellen. Allerdings sehen die Ecken des Sattels etwas "benutzt" aus. Mein voriger SLC war allerdings kaum besser bzgl. der Abnutzung.
Positiv am XC finde ich zudem die Lederqualität.

Wie bei fast allen Komponenten hilft leider nur testen, also einen guten Händler suchen ...

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## avant (13. April 2008)

... ich muß mein letztes Posting noch ein wenig relativieren:
durch einen Fehlkauf in den letzten Wochen, bei dem ich "lediglich" einen SLR XC erworben habe konnte ich auch die "normale" Version testen (meine Aussagen im vorigen Posting haben sich auf den SLR XC Gel Flow bezogen) und ich muß sagen, daß mein alter SLR XC Gel Flow deutlich komfortabler als der normale SLR XC ist.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## darkman6 (14. April 2008)

ich finde ihn top. bis vor kurzem das 2007er modell gehabt und jetzt das neue in weiß da ich rahmen auch in weiß neu habe. finde ihn super komfortabel und vorne schön schmal. daher mehr beinfreiheit beim treten. das was scheuert habe ich nicht gemerkt. meiner sah nach 1400km noch wie neu aus. den neuen muß ich erst´mal testen da der ja fast komplett kevlar hat.


----------



## OHS-core (14. April 2008)

Meiner hat n gutes dreiviertel Jahr aufm Buckel. Ich hab den 2006er für nen Zwanni neu bekommen 

Nach ca 3000 km und Fahrten ausschliesslich mit Jeans muss ich zugeben, das Leder auf der Sitzfläche ist sehr viel heller geworden als der Rest ( die Schrift an der Nase war nach 2 Wochen schon weg) Die Kevlar Kanten sind auch schon etwas abgenutzt, aber ich find ihn bequemer als den Flite Titanium, den ich zuvor fast 5 Jahre gefahren hab. Der hielt jedoch wesentlich mehr aus.

Mein nächster Sattel wird wohl auch der Carbonio werden, ich denke, bis zum Sommer werd ich meinen SLR XC noch fahren, dann kommt er runter.
Schade, dass das Leder sich so schnell abreibt....


----------



## prinz_f (14. April 2008)

OHS-core schrieb:


> ...
> Mein nächster Sattel wird wohl auch der Carbonio werden,...



Mit Jeans?


----------



## könni__ (14. April 2008)

Fahre den SLR auf meinem Renner und muss sagen Top auch nach mehreren tausend kilometern. würde den SLR aber nicht auf dem Bike fahren da das Leder sehr empfindlich gegenüber Schlamm und Stürzen ist. 
Den XP fahre ich auf einem Bike. ist ein guter Sattel robust, da nicht aus Leder sondern Kunststoff macht ihm auch Regen und Schlamm nicht so viel aus. Die "Kevlar" Ecken haben bei meinen Hosen noch keine Spuren hinterlassen. Wenn der Sattel richtig eingestellt ist, ist er recht bequem -keine probleme. Wenn es nicht so auf die 40g ankommt kann ich den guten alten Flite empfehlen! Der Flite wird mit dem Alter immer Besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (23. Mai 2008)

anda schrieb:


> ...und zwar: in der Mitte des Sattels--zwischen Spitze und Ende--war er nach ca.1500km durchgesessen!!!!Was heißen soll: die dünne Polsterung unter dem Leder ist nach vorne und hinten ausgewichen, sodaß man zwischen Kevlarboden und Leder nichts mehr hatte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...



Ich habe 3 verschiedene SLR, 1x rot 180g 2007er, 1x schwarz 165g 2007er und 2x schwarz 180g 2008er, und alle werden in der Mitte dünn. Den 08er bin ich bisher maximal 500 km gefahren. Klarer Konstruktionsfehler!


----------



## schefell6 (29. August 2008)

den neuen 2008er SLR XC Gel Flow kaufen oder nicht!?!? 

Diese Frage stell ich mir jetzt schon länger und weil ich bald meine Kohle bekomm und mein alter Sattel putt ist brauch ich nen neuen. 
Top ist natürlich das Gewicht von ca 175g... (laut Hersteller)

Der Flite wiegt ja nen weng mehr...

Was meint ihr??


----------



## darkman6 (31. August 2008)

das einzige was ich sagen muß istd as ich den 2008er in der mitte härter finde. da gewöhnt man sich aber als vielfahrer dran


----------



## darkman6 (23. März 2009)

so nach nem Jahr kann ich sagen das der SLR XC 2008 definitiv härter gegenüber dem 2007er Modell ist liegt wohl an dem vielen kevlar was fast bis zur sattelmitte geht. vieleicht liegt es auch an der breite weil wohl das 2007er modell 135mm hat und das 2008er modell 131mm.
Ich tausche ihn auf jedenfall. ist mir nix vorallem weil meine strecken teilweise an die 100km sind wenn i an nem sonntag fahre


----------



## ]:-> (5. April 2009)

hi,
hab mir gerade einen Test-SLR XC auf den Renner geschraubt. War 100km unterwegs und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Finde diese sehr glatte Oberfläche total angenehm.
Dass die Kevlar-Eken meiner Hose was tun glaube ich nicht, da ich da garnicht hinkomme - aber in der Sattel Mitte dieser rauhe Bezug (auch Kevlar?) macht mir da schon sorgen.

Nun weiß auch nicht, könnte einen Sattel brauchen der minimal höher im hinteren Bereich ist -> Sitzhöcker, der SLK ist mir da jedoch zu extrem.
Diese glatte Oberfläche will ich auf jeden Fall mal haben, wenn einer einen guten Tipp hat Gerne !

Wichtige Frage, wie ist der "Normale" SLR von Form und Komfort im vgl. zum XC?

p.s. was mich nun vom Kauf abhält ist aber vor allem dass der anscheinend nach unter 1000km in der Mitte kaputt geht, sowas kann ich nicht brauchen.


----------



## ]:-> (5. April 2009)

> Dass die Kevlar-Eken meiner Hose was tun glaube ich nicht, da ich da garnicht hinkomme - aber in der Sattel Mitte dieser rauhe Bezug (auch Kevlar?) macht mir da schon sorgen.


muss diese Aussage zurücknehmen, habe gerade meine Hose aus der Waschmaschine gezogen, eindeutige Schabestellen, Links und Rechts. Damit ist zumindest der XC definitiv aus dem Rennen.
Sehr schade, fand die Oberfläche so schön, habt ihr alternative Empfehlungen?


----------



## EvilEvo (21. April 2010)

HIIIIIIILLLLLLFFFFFEEEEE!!!!!!!!!
Mein Selle SLR XC hat so ne blöde Druckstelle, k.a. wie die da hingekommen ist, aber sie geht nicht mehr weg!?!


----------



## klandestino (21. April 2010)

Alter Falter--- Eier aus Stahl!  sorry


----------



## OHS-core (22. April 2010)

klandestino schrieb:


> Alter Falter--- Eier aus Stahl!  sorry



Wollte das selbe schreiben....lol


----------



## klandestino (22. April 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (23. April 2010)

die Druckstelle ist ein wenig zurück gegangen aber man sieht sie nach wie vor sehr deutlich.


----------



## Grandfather (23. April 2010)

Wusste nicht, daß der Terminator Rad fährt ...


----------



## hexxagon (24. April 2010)

Wie sieht der Sattel denn von unten aus? Die gleiche Delle? Dann ist wohl die Schale gebrochen!


----------



## EvilEvo (25. April 2010)

Nein, das Fahrrad stand ja nur!
Von unten liegen genau die Titanstreben drunter und da ist alles in Ordnung, die Druckstelle ist noch weiter zurückgegangen, man sieht sie praktisch garnicht mehr aber das Leder ist noch knittrig an der Stelle.


----------



## Hot Carrot (25. April 2010)

Ich fahre den SLR XC Kevlar mit Carbonschale ist mittlerweile 2 Jahre alt Sattel sieht für das alter mehr als Gut aus.





Gewicht ca 178g

Kein Verschleiß an den Hosen.

Wechsle aber trotzdem zum Speed Needle leider hat dieser Sattel kein Kevlar mehr


----------

